# Announcement: Support Groups in New Jersey



## Norm (Feb 23, 2011)

We are currently facilitating social anxiety support groups in several locations throughout New Jersey, including Barrington, New Brunswick, and Clifton. These are peer-run support groups, meant to provide a safe, friendly and nonjudgmental environment for people to support each other and to practice proven strategies for overcoming social anxiety.

Find Your Voice is a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping people to help themselves overcome social anxiety disorder. We are not professional therapists; rather, our founders previously suffered from generalized social anxiety and now wish to help others to overcome this disorder. You can find more information at our website www.findyourvoicenj.org and can subscribe to our free newsletter at www.findyourvoicenj.org/newsletter.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions. By the way, if none of the current locations are close enough for you to attend, please let me know, as we're keeping track of where people are to help determine where to start more groups.

Sincerely,

Norm Wilson
[email protected]
www.findyourvoicenj.org


----------

